# whitine for white kid?



## edenkg (Aug 23, 2011)

i have found a small bottle unfortunatly the neck is broken but it has a saying imbossed on the front that says "use whitine for white kid albion mfg. co. ny" anyone  have any ideah what that means or what whinine is or what it was used for?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 23, 2011)

I have one boxed up somewhere.. I think it says "WHITING" but I could be mistaken.. my understanding is it's a leather dye..


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 23, 2011)

It was shoe polish for White Kid leather shoes hence the name White Kid []


----------



## edenkg (Aug 23, 2011)

no it clearly says whitine for white kid! i have asked a few collectors no one has heard of it even searched  google and get nothing. the bottle is shaped like a flask and is about 6 or 8 oz


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 23, 2011)

edenkg. look at the post above yours..Andy


----------



## edenkg (Aug 23, 2011)

yes that makes a little sence seems the white kid shoes are made of goat leather guess thats where the term kid comes into play. thanks for the info. the neck is broken off but is it somewhat rare ?


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 23, 2011)

[]Actually they are fairly common, see a lot of em on e-bay.......Andy


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 23, 2011)

Well I'm in no position to dispute anyone about this, but now I have to dig mine out and check, because I've had it for over 30 years and how messed up would it be that after all this time I never read the embossing correctly!? 
 ..I might not post the results of my research.. [] Welcome to the forum, Kendrick.. []


----------



## botlguy (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm old enough (72) to have worn white kid leather  shoes.  They did indeed need special treatment to keep them white which was VERY important.

 This was during the1950s so judge accordinly.


----------



## LC (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe it is a mis-spelled embossment .


----------

